# Camouflage necessary for crows which are Urbanized?



## ryan190 (May 11, 2007)

:sniper:

camo for crows not afraid of humans? medium range.
I mean something like if u walk up 2 them, they'll fly away, but
if there in a tree or something and your walking down the street.
("not that you should ever go hunting in your suburban neighborhood!")

:sniper:

Does it help alot? Do crows notice if I have decoy and call and if i'm making the call or do they think itz the decoy?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

you should be fine without the camo if they're used to people, but the call will help.


----------

